# Red Sea CO2 system question



## George02 (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm planning on buying a pressurized CO2 system and was looking into getting Red Sea CO2 Pro System DELUXE for standard CO2 cylinders. I know this may sound really dumb, but I just want to make sure that by "standard" CO2 cylinder, they mean a regular brewing/welding CO2 cylinder. I guess Red Sea makes the same system for paint ball cylinders as well.

Also, does anyone have this system and what do you think about? For $140 it seems like a great deal, since you get everything with it except for the cylinder.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I have not used the Red Sea brand, but Foster and Smith has a total set up for $120 (less the cylinder) it even had a timer.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=9935&N=2004+113779

I have seen it on sale for as low as $95

This uses a glass style diffuser where as the Red Sea uses a pump with a verturi, which is kind of neat, but it is more of an eyesore where as the glass style diffusers are nice to look at.


----------



## George02 (Jan 11, 2007)

But isn't the read sea setup better because it has a reactor instead of a diffuser? I thought the reactor diffused more CO2 compared to a regular diffuser. Or am I way off base on this one?


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

reactors normally swirl the co2 around to help it become more absorbed into the water, while diffusers expel the co2 in tiny/fine bubbles into the tank, while using your filter output/spraybar to spread it around in your tank.

the downside with diffusers is that you will regularly have to clean the ceramic disc to unclog it. you will know when the bubbles start coming out larger, but you can clean it by soaking it in bleach. but make sure to use a good dechlorinator and rinse very well before using it again.

but people have just as good results with diffusers as people do with reactors. it's just that you have more equipment in your tank with a diffuser.


----------



## George02 (Jan 11, 2007)

So if I went with a diffuser and installed it right next to the power filter inlet, it would work? I would just have to make sure the water level is high so there is no splashing and no CO2 degassing, right?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

The red sea reactor it attached to a submersible pump, it is larger then the glass diffuser and WILL be an eyesore unless you can completly hide it.
It is not a seperate inline reactor that is hidden under the tank.

BTW it is on sale for $129.99 at Big Al's

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18478/si1431674/cl0/redseaco2prosystemstandard


----------



## simpsota (Mar 11, 2006)

It's also on sale at D&T Aquarium supplies for $105 ($138 if you want the selenoid).

http://www.dtpetsupplies.com/catalog/Co2-Equipment/

I've got the paintball version with a DIY reactor. Works pretty well.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

George02 said:


> So if I went with a diffuser and installed it right next to the power filter inlet, it would work? I would just have to make sure the water level is high so there is no splashing and no CO2 degassing, right?


yes


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

goalcreas said:


> The red sea reactor it attached to a submersible pump, it is larger then the glass diffuser and WILL be an eyesore unless you can completly hide it.
> It is not a seperate inline reactor that is hidden under the tank.
> 
> BTW it is on sale for $129.99 at Big Al's
> ...


if this is the case, i would definitely go with the diffuser instead, especially if your tank is relatively small compared to the red sea setup.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

It is the case.
It is not that big, but the pump is the size of a small submersible, about 2" cube. The red sea DIY set up, there is just a venturi tube that attaches the co2 tube to the venturi to the pump and as the bubbles poke thru, they are broken up when the flow of the pump forces it thru the venturi and out in tiny bubbles.

This reactor with this set up still has the 2" cube pump, same thing, but it has another piece attached so that as the bubbles push thru, the water flow forces them up a clear plastic spiral ladder until it gets to the top and out, hopefully diffusing them.

I know people who have them and like them, their tanks are very, very heavily planted so you can't really sea them, and they have a black background on their tank, which helps to hide it.

don't get me wrong, it is a neat little gadget, but I don't like the look of it in a tank,
And I DO like the look of glass diffusers.

That and the fact that you will save a couple of bucks, but either way, you will probably be just as happy with either set up providing you know what they will look like in your tank.


----------



## George02 (Jan 11, 2007)

So am I better off just buying this semi-automatic system from Dr. Foster and Smith http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=9935&N=2004+113779

instead of the Red Sea paint ball system? Has anyone used it, how's the quality?

Thanks


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

oblongshrimp has gotten one or two of those packages.

oblongshrimp also has those reactors that come with the Red Sea package.

I will PM him right now and tell him to comment in this thread.

If he does not and you are in a hurry to purchase, Then you should PM him.


----------



## George02 (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh, I'm not in a hurry. I'm planning on getting it within a couple days. So whenever he has time to reply. 

Thanks


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

BTW, What sized tank is this for and what plants do you have or are wanting to have?

What lights do you have and what is your photo period?

Fish? any other info you have about this tank that might be relevant.


----------



## George02 (Jan 11, 2007)

This is for a 20 gallon, moderately planted, on the border of heavily planted. I know this sounds stupid, but I actually don't really know what plants I have. My girlfriend picked out most of them, because she liked how they looked. So I don't know the names and the LFS where I get the plants has different ones every time I go there.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Nothing is stupid. I am terrible with plant names, the scientific ones. I know most of the common ones, but am completly lost without the plant finder.

What about the lighting


----------



## eraserbones (Jul 18, 2006)

I bought one of those Red Sea systems about a month ago (the one without the solenoid) and it's working just fine for me. I got the 'standard' version and it fit a CO2 tank that I got from the local fire safety store.

Since it's attached to a very small tank I'm not using the reactor it came with -- just a bubble ladder that I have left over from a Hagen kit.

I'd be comfortable recommending the Red Sea kit to someone else. It isn't especially heavy-duty, but for $100 it was a cheap and easy solution for my purposes.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

Hello. Yes I have bought the foster smith setup before and I use the Red sea reactors an almost all of my tanks. I prefer the Red sea reactors because they don't seem to waste as much CO2. I use 2 of the red sea reactors on a 120 and 75gal and have one on a 20, 29, and 55. They stick out from the glass about 3 inches and are about 1.5 inches wide. You DO have to clean these also as stuff gets stuck in the intake to the pump over time and you get a brown film covering the inside of the reactor chamber which messes with the waterflow and reduces the efficiency. I don't have a lot of experience with the glass diffusors so I don't know what to tell you about them. I do know that with the red sea ones you can get a bunch of CO2 into a tank (especially a 20gal...be careful its not to much ). I hope this helps some. If you have anymore questions feel free to ask.


----------



## George02 (Jan 11, 2007)

oblongshrimp,

I guess it's safe to say you like the quality of Dr. foster smith system? I'm asking because pretty much everything I read about pressurized CO2 setups says to use high quality parts. So I 'm wondering how well built those systems are.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes I like the Dr. Foster Smith system I just have been using the Red Sea reactor with it instead of the glass diffusors.


----------



## George02 (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone.


----------

